# AVG Free not updating - how to resolve



## SDH (Jan 11, 2008)

My AVG Free is not updating the virus definitions. It is out-of-date (last update 1/3/2008), and I see that there are updates on the website. When I attempt to update from the test center, however, it tells me either that (a) there are no new updates or (b) there is another instance of AVG update running.

What do I need to do? Uninstall AVG and reinstall it? something else? I haven't had time to run Spybot yet, so I don't have any ideas about what's going on.

TIA.

Sheri


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall and reinstall


----------

